# INA Model 1 Tiger Pistol Value



## BWard (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, I came across this nice clean INA pistol, has a Tiger on one side of it. Has MOD 1 on side of the barrel. good clean gun. It's either Nickel or chrome.
Can anyone give me a general idea of the value?
I have pictures but don't know how to load them up here.
Thank you,
Brian


----------

